# Wolf crk pass



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if wolf creek pass is open yet? I know they sometimes open it for memorial wknd.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

WHutchings said:


> Does anyone know if wolf creek pass is open yet? I know they sometimes open it for memorial wknd.


UDOT says it opened on May 7th...


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info .45


----------

